# Hello from Lithuania



## makis (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi all  I am 16 years old, I live in Lithuania I'm in this hobby about 1.5 years. In mantis I'm totaly new  . Now my collection list are:

Tarantulas:

0.1.0 _Brachypelma emilia _

0.0.1 _Lasiodora parahybana_

0.0.1 _Psalmopoeus cambridgei_

Scorpions:

0.0.1 _Uroplectes olivaceus_

0.1.0 _Liocheles australasiae_

0.0.2 _C. margaritatus bicolor morph_

0.0.1 _Heterometrus spinifer _

Phasmids:

0.0.4 _Eurycantha calcarata_

0.3.0 _Baculum extradentatum_

0.3.0 _Carausius morosus_

2.1.0 _Oreophoetes peruana_

Mantid:

0.1.0 _Sphodromantis lineola _ (gravid female)

Food:

x.x.x Blaptica dubia

x.x.x Pycnoscelus surinamensis

x.x.x Tenebrio molitor

You have really nice forum here


----------



## Rick (Mar 15, 2009)

Welcome. You may be the only member from your country.


----------



## revmdn (Mar 15, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Frack (Mar 15, 2009)

Hi, Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Katnapper (Mar 15, 2009)

Hello Makis, and welcome to the forum! Nice selection of species you have there. I hope you enjoy adding mantids to your hobby.


----------



## mikemercer (Mar 15, 2009)

hello from ohio


----------



## PhilinYuma (Mar 15, 2009)

Welcome from Arizona, Makis. You have quite a collection already and this is the right place to learn about Mantids!

Is your name Greek, and if so, are you from Vilnius?

With two boys to every girl, you're smart to have an extra hobby!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Mar 15, 2009)

Hello and welcome to my humble home in OHIO! how's the weather over there right now?


----------



## ismart (Mar 15, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  .


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Mar 16, 2009)

Welcome from canada!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forum form sunny Florida.


----------



## makis (Mar 16, 2009)

Thanks for welcoming  No, I'm not from Vilnius, I'm from small village, and my name is not Greek, my real name is Zygimantas (I know you can't say it  ), Makis is just my nick  Mmm.. Weather is not very good, everywhere is water... About +5' C at day


----------

